# Alternative to the Super Splitter.



## DJ4wd (Oct 29, 2010)

A while back I mentioned that there was an Amish gent, in the near by town of Howard. He makes a splitter that is very close to the Super Splitter, and I hear good things about it. I was told that someone could rent it for 24hr, but only run it for 8hr (hr meter) for $100. The man who owns the trash collection service is a big hard working guy, and he vouches for it saying" if you had the wood stacked and ready, you could run a cord an hour through it"
I've spoken to a few here who like it, and if its anything close Im going to rent it and test it out.


----------



## cstroke (Oct 29, 2010)

whats the price on his unit??
i'd be interested in finding out how you make out with it...Nice to be able to test drive it first


----------



## Butch(OH) (Oct 29, 2010)

Howard? Thats in my back yard and I didnt even know they made them, LOL


----------



## DJ4wd (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah Howard is out 20 min from me. I thought he said it was $1299 last year, but you have to go see him, cause he's Amish so no phone calls lol
$1299 is costly for sure, but I dont think you can get the super for that.


----------



## rider93hawg (Oct 29, 2010)

This unit sounds interesting and I too am curious about the price. I would have to put some tires on the thing to make it towable though.


----------



## rider93hawg (Oct 29, 2010)

No website either! LOL!


----------



## sunfish (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks real close to an exact copy of a Super Split, at half the cost.

The fact that this guy has copied the SS is the one thing I don't like. And this 
is one of the reasons I didn't buy the other copy.


----------



## gandrimp (Oct 29, 2010)

Im not one to start anything, well somtimes I might, but who do ya think made the first hydraulic splitter, who made the second one? Copy? I would think he has changed somethin or supersplit would be have a fit.


----------



## sawkiller (Oct 29, 2010)

sunfish said:


> Looks real close to an exact copy of a Super Split, at half the cost.
> 
> The fact that this guy has copied the SS is the one thing I don't like. And this
> is one of the reasons I didn't buy the other copy.



Lets not let any fact get in the way of a good story! Who copied who maybe they stole the design from him?


----------



## sunfish (Oct 29, 2010)

I do know SS has been around for 30 years +/- and supposedly the owner's dad invented it. But it would be interesting to know who copied who.


----------



## DJ4wd (Oct 29, 2010)

Its definitely different in some way, if not SS would have yanked it off the market. I believe he offers the bigger wheels, and the steel tongue.
Maybe one of us close to Howard can rent it sooner or later and make a video.


----------



## 100 Watt (Oct 29, 2010)

I just saw this thread. I was in Howard today. If I get back there next week I'll stop in and get some info.


----------



## MNGuns (Oct 29, 2010)

DJ4wd said:


> Its definitely different in some way, if not SS would have yanked it off the market. I believe he offers the bigger wheels, and the steel tongue.
> Maybe one of us close to Howard can rent it sooner or later and make a video.



The design, no matter how exactly you copy it, is rather simple to reproduce. The customer service that I have gotten from Paul is second to none and worth every penny.


----------



## sunfish (Oct 29, 2010)

:agree2: Paul is one of the good guys...


----------



## ASETECH (Oct 30, 2010)

It will be interesting to see how you get along. I would love to have a splitter like that.

Has anyone ever seen a rack system like that for sale. The rest is easy to build.


----------



## DJ4wd (Oct 31, 2010)

A rack system? Do you mean to stack wood on?


----------



## Pcoz88 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Thats a great price!!*

Has any body living closer to them ck it out yet???I would very interested in one!!!Its probably 2.5 hours away from me may be.This would be awesome!!Thanks ahead of time for the info!!!:jawdrop::jawdrop:


----------



## brisawyer (Oct 31, 2010)

I belive mcmastercarr has the rack gears to build one with. http://www.mcmaster.com/#rack-and-pinion-gears/=adxjin


----------



## sawkiller (Oct 31, 2010)

brisawyer said:


> I belive mcmastercarr has the rack gears to build one with. http://www.mcmaster.com/#rack-and-pinion-gears/=adxjin



That is interesting! I am sure if I could see and operate one close up and make some notes it probably would not be that hard to build one! May have to get creative on the flywheels though?


----------



## sunfish (Oct 31, 2010)

There have been a couple threads here of guys building these.


----------



## treeguyinoh (Oct 31, 2010)

This looks like a good little splitter. For that cost, it would be very challenging to build your own. I believe that the problem most people run into when building a splitter of this design is bringing the speed down enough. The rack moves much too fast with stock gears available. If you are an experienced machinist, you may have a chance, but it will probably end up with a lot of time at the mill and more than a few parts made to suit your liking. I believe that the general concensus is that you need three teeth on a 1 3/8 shaft to come pretty close to the Supersplit.
Dennis


----------



## Phil_Marino (Oct 31, 2010)

DJ4wd said:


> Its definitely different in some way, if not SS would have yanked it off the market. I believe he offers the bigger wheels, and the steel tongue.
> Maybe one of us close to Howard can rent it sooner or later and make a video.



If the SuperSplitter has really been around for 30 years, than they no longer have any patent protection for the original design ( if they even had patents to begin with) . 

Anyone can legally build and sell them. There is nothing SS could do.

Phil


----------



## ASETECH (Oct 31, 2010)

DJ4wd said:


> A rack system? Do you mean to stack wood on?



No. I mean the gears. These are not hydraulic.


----------



## Cmccul8146 (Oct 31, 2010)

Treeguyinoh, I built one of these mechanical splitters in my spare time last winter and I am using a 2.500 pitch dia. 15 tooth pinion gear. I machined my flywheels from 2 inch thick steel plate, & they weigh 102 lbs. ea. With my clutch pulley dia., flywheel dia. and gear configuration, I am only running my 3 hp engine at half throttle and approximately 160 flywheel rpm. The SS runs at a flywheel speed of 300 rpm at full throttle. I believe the SS has a 9 or 10 tooth pinion gear, but not sure of the pitch dia. I think that Paul has these specially made as a 1 piece unit, whereas I used available stock spur gear & bored it for a 1 3/8 shaft. Maybe one of the SS owners here could enlighten all of us . By the way, my homebuilt version has a cycle time of 2 seconds even at the lower flywheel rpm.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Nov 1, 2010)

Was it cheaper to build then a hydo. unit??Thanks!!


----------



## treeguyinoh (Nov 1, 2010)

Cmccul, What kind of recovery time do you have on the flywheels? I would think that at that low of an rpm you could see issues with not being able to make a full cycle in tough stuff. But I guess 102 lb flywheels help with that. Any pics?... would love to see 'em. I have been mulling a inetia splitter build overr for a while, but couldnt get the math to add up. But i will take real world testing over numbers and theroetical values all day long. Thanks.
Dennis


----------



## ASETECH (Nov 1, 2010)

My next question is how to shift / engage the rack to a spinning gear? I really need to see one of these splitters. I would love to see some pics.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 1, 2010)

sunfish said:


> I do know SS has been around for 30 years +/- and supposedly the owner's dad invented it. But it would be interesting to know who copied who.



If it's been around 30 years, the patents have expired and copying is fair game.


----------



## giXXer (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like SS might have a little competition. I know that there is such a thing as the "Wood Wolf" which I have not seen, but hear it is a cheaper knock off of the SS. If this new Amish built unit is well built at $1299 it could be a home run. One thing that I notice is how narrow the axle is considering how high the engine sits. It looks like it could tip over pretty easily with that high of a center of gravity, might be difficult to set it up to tow down the road or on off-camber terrain. 

After seeing a flywheel splitter in action (the SS) I've dreamed of owning one.


----------



## treeguyinoh (Nov 1, 2010)

ASETECH, these things are very simalar to mechanical punch presses. If you have the chance to check one out, it would probably answer a lot of questions.


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 1, 2010)

DJ4wd said:


> A while back I mentioned that there was an Amish gent, in the near by town of Howard. He makes a splitter that is very close to the Super Splitter, and I hear good things about it. I was told that someone could rent it for 24hr, but only run it for 8hr (hr meter) for $100. The man who owns the trash collection service is a big hard working guy, and he vouches for it saying" if you had the wood stacked and ready, you could run a cord an hour through it"
> I've spoken to a few here who like it, and if its anything close Im going to rent it and test it out.



Nice post DJ4wd! He gave me the info earlier this year about the splitter and I ended up going with a SS HD since I know they have a solid reputation. After looking at the pictures in this post, I have seen 2 of these machines in my area. One was an amish guy (He sell firewood on 534) and then the other was just a regular joe homeowner. 

I believe the flywheel covers are green, so I saw one this time last year. Here is my thread, no real information though.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1780369


----------



## ASETECH (Nov 1, 2010)

treeguyinoh said:


> ASETECH, these things are very simalar to mechanical punch presses. If you have the chance to check one out, it would probably answer a lot of questions.



Thanks. I will see what I can learn!


----------



## Pcoz88 (Nov 4, 2010)

*bump*

Bump


----------



## Ductape (Nov 4, 2010)

Just some food for thought:

Last winter, my neighbor, who owns this OLD Super Split, asked me to check into a couple parts for it (he has no computer / internet access). I'm guessing this is at least twenty years old ...... maybe more. It has survived a barn fire (with a new motor), and literally split thousands of cord of firewood. He also asked me for some info on the Wood Wolf, as he thought there was a possibility he'd replace it instead of fixing it. 

Super Split had the new rack and / or pinion gear in stock and I could drive there that day to pick it up. Wood Wolf had no parts in stock as he was waiting for a shipment of parts to come in from over seas to assemble a few more. Not sure when those parts would arrive. 

Personally, I think the SS is a little over priced for what it is .......... BUT, they appear to have great customer service. That is definitely worth something. How much is it worth to have wood to split for next winter, and be waiting months for a proprietary part for your China made knock=off ?? I dunno. I suspect when you add everything up, the price difference between a genuine SS and a cheaper knock-off isn't all that much.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 4, 2010)

Ducktape, well said, and the reason I went with Super Split. I couldn't get Wood Wolf to return my calls and found out he was many months (year or more) behind on orders, because he was waiting on overseas parts.

That is a very old SS and a testament to their ruggedness.


----------



## Ductape (Nov 4, 2010)

sunfish said:


> Ducktape, well said, and the reason I went with Super Split. I couldn't get Wood Wolf to return my calls and found out he was many months (year or more) behind on orders, because he was waiting on overseas parts.
> 
> That is a very old SS and a testament to their ruggedness.




The Wood Wolf is made about fifteen miles from me. He does sell every splitter he builds ahead of time (always more orders than inventory). A good position to be in, for sure. Since he had no splitters to sell I asked his thoughts on fitting one of his racks /pinions to a Super Split (to repair my neighbor's splitter), which he didn't feel was realistic. Plus, he couldn't seem to give any time frame on when his next shipment of parts would arrive. The Wolf may be built as well as the SS....... I dunno, I've never run a WW. But for a guy who does not have access to a machine shop, getting parts to repair one may be a problem. That doesn't appear to be the case with an SS. As far as the rack / pinion needing replacement on my neighbor's SS .... it owes him nothing, and is probably mostly due to him half-assing it every time it needs an adjustment or fix (as you can see by the pic). He is an old farmer and sells 30 to 50 cord a year of firewood using that old SS.

Oh, P.S. He still hasn't replaced the rack on the SS. He had someone locally weld the broken / worn teeth and regrind them enough for it to work again.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 4, 2010)

Wood Wolf ordered a complete parts list / break down / manual from SS right before he stared making his copy.. I had a problem with this and helped make my decision...

BTW, I don't have a problem with an individual that wants to make his own SS copy, and would be glad to provide info, based on my splitter.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Nov 6, 2010)

*4 way???????????????*

Could you put a 4 way on a splitter like this???:bang::bang:

Pete


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Nov 6, 2010)

ASETECH said:


> My next question is how to shift / engage the rack to a spinning gear? I really need to see one of these splitters. I would love to see some pics.



I have been told my Gripo is a super split that's cheaper for the Canadian market.
2500$ for a new one.

If this is true then the handle you pull up is a spring loaded cam lobe that forces the "rack" downward to engage with the constantly spinning "pinion" thats attached to the flywheels.

The rack gets flung toward the wood but is short so it passes by the cam, which drops even further, but then it releases, and the spring return pressure causes it to all lift once again.

During this whole process the rack has a spring attached to it, and once it disengages from the pinion the spring retracts the rack to its place of rest.

Rubber stoppers cushion the return blow.

I've replaced both stoppers, broken the return spring 4 times, just keep shortening it, but now its beyond repair, the bearing that travels with rack has been replaced, bolts have all come out on pusher head with thread, I've welded them all now, arm that holds bearing has broken, The eccentric cams that adjust the clearance for the brass shim that the pusher head rides on continually loosen, one side is still tighter than the other.
Bolts all rattle out on the cover and belts are shredding...
Wood slivers and dirt/snow are more than enough to stop the head from returning, so your constantly cleaning and sometimes just the tiniest bit of oil is needed to keep the bearing from seizing.
9/16 is a must in your pocket for those cams.But you have to take the springs off to adjust PITA 

I bought barely used two years ago for 1500 and I've put maybe 80 cord through it.

Reminds me. I've got to order some parts.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow! Sounds like that Canadian model is not so good.


----------



## Ambull (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow you can get two Wood Wolf splitters for the price of a SS. Tough to go with SS when the gap is that much. Just keep a complete spare splitter for breakdowns, lol.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 6, 2010)

Ambull said:


> Wow you can get two Wood Wolf splitters for the price of a SS. Tough to go with SS when the gap is that much. Just keep a complete spare splitter for breakdowns, lol.



I don't think so....

I tried to get a Wood Wolf, guy wouldn't return my calls. Heard from another guy who had been waiting a year and still had no idea when he'd get one. They also weight half what a SS does and the Wolf uses Chinese parts.

I called Paul at SS and had a splitter three weeks later umpkin2:

edit to add> I didn't pay twice what a Wolf cost either...


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Nov 6, 2010)

sunfish said:


> Wow! Sounds like that Canadian model is not so good.



From what I hear its a SS painted yellow. I would love to know for sure.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 6, 2010)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> From what I hear its a SS painted yellow. I would love to know for sure.



Made by Super Split? Never heard of that, or seen one, or heard of anybody 
having problems with a real SS...

There are two around here (besides mine), both used commercial, one over 15 years old. No problem, or complaints from these guys.?


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Nov 6, 2010)

do you have any pics of it with the lid off ?


----------



## Ambull (Nov 6, 2010)

sunfish said:


> I don't think so....
> 
> I tried to get a Wood Wolf, guy wouldn't return my calls. Heard from another guy who had been waiting a year and still had no idea when he'd get one. They also weight half what a SS does and the Wolf uses Chinese parts.
> 
> ...



I doesn't matter what price they are if you can't get one, lol. Light weight would actually be nice if if was just as sturdy, but my guess is that it is not. Just because it is Chinese does not mean it is no good, but chances are better that that the bearings and such will not last as long.

Who makes that "Wolf motor" anyway?


----------



## sunfish (Nov 6, 2010)

> *PLAYINWOOD*
> do you have any pics of it with the lid off ?



This is the only one, took it for a guy that built one and wanted to see how the bump stops looked. Got a photo of yours?


----------



## sunfish (Nov 6, 2010)

Ambull said:


> I doesn't matter what price they are if you can't get one, lol. Light weight would actually be nice if if was just as sturdy, but my guess is that it is not. Just because it is Chinese does not mean it is no good, but chances are better that that the bearings and such will not last as long.
> 
> *Who makes that "Wolf motor" anyway?*



I was told Wolf uses a no-name Chinese motor, but I really don't know.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Nov 7, 2010)

bump:jawdrop::jawdrop:


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Nov 7, 2010)

sunfish said:


> This is the only one, took it for a guy that built one and wanted to see how the bump stops looked. Got a photo of yours?



Exact same.
See the bolt on top there are two but only one showing, stripped.
See the bearing that runs on the beam, replaced, after I ran it flat, my fault.

Piece of flat bar that supports bearing and is spring loaded, broke in half. I made some spares at work, and broke the next two because they weren't running perfectly true on the beam.
Actually the ny-lok nut wasn't tightening it enough to stay true so it would wonder.
I spose I should keep watching for these things.

Maybe I'll go and snap a pic


----------



## Ambull (Nov 7, 2010)

sunfish said:


> I was told Wolf uses a no-name Chinese motor, but I really don't know.



Lol I didn't even know that there was such a thing. You can get a bottom of the line 6 HP Briggs for under $100 if you buy in bulk. How much cheaper can the Chinese motor be? If that is the case, it has really lowered my respect for that machine.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Nov 7, 2010)

you used to be able to get the honda 5.5 hp knockoff motors for about $45 each if you bought a skid of them


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Nov 8, 2010)

Just saw an ad in a local agriculture paper for the real Mc Coys (5.5)for 100 each. That's retail so he's making something.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Nov 8, 2010)

a few pics


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Nov 8, 2010)

since I'm at it


----------



## sunfish (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks like a very close copy of a SS, I do see slight differences .

Just a few thoughts; Seems like it's be easier/cheaper to produce the machine in Canada, than to import it. Why would SS make same splitter but rename it, for Canada? Seems they would want to use their name and reputation to help sell the product.

Thanks for the pics. I'm going to check with SS, just for curiosity.

Edit to add; Just a couple things, the way the axle it attached to the frame is different. Highway hubs and tires. The work table is all different. But most of it looks just like SS. I'll get a few more pics of mine.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 8, 2010)

Just check with Paul at Super Split. He told me the 'Gripo' is a knock-off of his splitter.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Nov 8, 2010)

sunfish said:


> Looks like a very close copy of a SS, I do see slight differences .
> 
> Just a few thoughts; Seems like it's be easier/cheaper to produce the machine in Canada, than to import it. Why would SS make same splitter but rename it, for Canada? Seems they would want to use their name and reputation to help sell the product.
> 
> ...



The work table is homemade and has been reworked and I'm gonna do it again.Correct,no highway wheels
Who says its made in Canada?

Now I think my dealer is correct, I'll finish the story.

early 90's we had a 60 cent US dollar so a 3K SS was about 4500 and I'll bet sales weren't to hot.
How do we get our machine to market at an affordable price but without the Americans running up north and paying 2500 CDN (US1500?)on our machine.
Solution:
paint it a different colour and rebrand.Really would there be 800 in parts?

They are still 2500 new at my dealer


Id love to see more pics of yours.

Whats the clearance between the brass shim and the main beam. I've never been able to get that to work properly.
To wide, puts undue force on the spring and bearing breaking that piece of flat bar but if its too close snow,saw dust,slivers of wood etc get jammed underneath it so the ram doesn't slide.
Pound on it with a hammer usually works to dislodge foreign particle but if it doesn't your removing that whole top assembly.

Have you ever tried putting those ram retraction springs off and on?... 


That Honda motor is unstoppable and the splitter itself when it works is the best thing I've ever used both in terms of speed but also manuverability .


----------



## Pcoz88 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Info???????*

can any body close to that one made in Ohio get some action pics.Thanks!!

Pete:yoyo:


----------



## sunfish (Nov 8, 2010)

Playinwood,
We posted about the same time earlier, so you might not have seen my lat post; 


> *sunfish * Just checked with Paul at Super Split. He told me the 'Gripo' is a knock-off of his splitter.


Paul also said it was made in Canada.

Here are a couple more of photos The clearance between the brass shim and the main beam is, .060", or 1/16"+/-. I've not had anything get jammed in there yet. I have also not tried removing or putting the main spring back on. Looks like the SS has two bolts on top of the rack/ram, where yours has one, that might be the problem there. The flat piece of steel that holds the bearing probably needs to be made of a high quality spring steel to hold up? Hope you get yours working good, they are fast and fun to run.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes we did post at the same time.oooppps
I appreciate the time you've spent on this.

Does Paul know where these are made?

Dealer tells me he made the connection at Booneville NY woodsmens days a many moons ago.
Moot point though.

The missing bolt was there and there were 2 just like yours, but they stripped and I had to get a longer bolt to touch the bottom threads just so I could line it up to weld. All I had handy were 4 inch. Hence the washers to jam it up.
I took one bolt out, and left the other to "beat" on when the ram gets stuck in a piece of wood.

Originally it looked just like yours.

The spring has been broken 3 times and just a few minutes ago flew off for the last time. I actually have to buy one now.

Do you grease yours as per instructions? I quit.

60 thou good to know, I'm at about 120 now and I will close it up.

How about side to side play? is there any?
I have lots, and if you look at the witness marks of the bearing its riding hard on one side and a glaze of pressed "bark/sawdust" on the other half.

May need to adjust cams a bit..

Ia agree they are great when they work, when they don't, not so much.

Hydraulics either work or they don't and it costs dollar to fix, this thing is simple but requires tinkering every day it seems.


----------



## TFPace (Nov 8, 2010)

Pcoz88 said:


> can any body close to that one made in Ohio get some action pics.Thanks!!
> 
> Pete:yoyo:



Pete, 

I'm thinking the same thing! It sounds like there are several members in the area.

Tom


----------



## sunfish (Nov 8, 2010)

Paul didn't say where in Canada.

Mine has a little side to side play but not a bunch. Too much might cause excess wear, or stress on the spring/bearing thing.

The only greasing I do, is the main bearings and the rack gear. 

I believe with some new parts and adjusting, you'll have it running good.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Nov 9, 2010)

bump!!


----------



## Pcoz88 (Nov 12, 2010)

BUMP!BUMP!!!


----------



## Pcoz88 (Nov 15, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Pcoz88 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bump!!!:deadhorse:


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 23, 2010)

Just write to them. They have an address in the flier.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Jan 24, 2011)

2011 price is $2595 pick-up.15 miles east of mt vernon


----------



## ryan_marine (Jan 24, 2011)

Guys,
I just moved next to this guy. I have seen them and tried one out. They are a nice unit, but I prefer a slower hyd spliter. Yes they are fast and efficent. PM me if you guy want to talk to him. I will be happy to help you all out.

Ray


----------



## Pcoz88 (Jan 25, 2011)

ryan_marine,
Does he sell alot of them? Are they well built for the price?Thanks.

Pete


----------



## sunfish (Jan 25, 2011)

Pcoz88 said:


> 2011 price is $2595 pick-up.15 miles east of mt vernon


 
Aout the same price as a Super Split J Model. Why not just buy the real one?


----------



## Pcoz88 (Jan 30, 2011)

Its only 2 hours from my house,built in OHIO and it comes with a table top .No shipping expense.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 30, 2011)

Pcoz88 said:


> Its only 2 hours from my house,built in OHIO and it comes with a table top .No shipping expense.


 
Makes sense  If I lived that close, I'd make the trip for a demo!


----------



## Pcoz88 (Feb 10, 2011)

*?????*

Has any body on here bought one of these??


----------

